# Murrays Collegiates and Heavy Dutys oh my!



## ellewoo (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi, first time poster. 
I have a 1961 Murray Meteor Flite, a 1971 Schwinn Collegiate and a Chicago Schwinn Heavy Duty circa early 70's.  Not that I would sell them but, about what are these worth?

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you 
Elle


----------



## runningbarre (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell me more about the collegiate.  I have just bought two off of ebay...don't even know the year yet...they just looked close to the same!


----------



## Noffie (Mar 13, 2009)

*hard to say*

Its hard to give a price without seeing ,,if there is any way you could post some pics it would help out alot,,I can guess and remember it is only a guess if the heavy duty is nice and clean it could be between 150 to250 but its got to be nice and clean and it all got to be there or at least it would be worth that to me thanks good luck,,


----------

